# new disability office info



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

The U.S. government has just opened a new, comprehensive web site thatprovides online access to information and resources for people withdisabilities.Here is an excerpt from the site:[begin excerpt]On August 28, 2002, President George W. Bush issued an Executive Memorandumas part of his New Freedom Initiative which directed federal agencies towork together to build a one-stop interagency web portal for people withdisabilities, their families, employers, service providers, and othercommunity members.DisabilityInfo.gov, the result of this collaborative effort, is the BushAdministration's latest step toward a citizen-centric Federal government.It is a comprehensive online resource specifically designed to providepeople with disabilities with the information they need to know quickly.With just a few clicks, the portal provides access to disability-relatedinformation and programs available across the government on numeroussubjects, including civil rights, education, employment, housing, health,income support, technology, transportation, and community life.[end excerpt]The address is http://DisabilityInfo.gov/ Please feel free to forward this information to other lists or individualswho might be interested.Kenfrom another listtom


----------

